# Do you guys go alone to the gym? and do you talk to other guys?



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

Since the holidays are over, my older bro & sis are kinda busy now so we cant go to the gym together. So I go alone, and I kinda feel so awkward I mean after each set I took deep breaths, rest & stare/look at the window glass. Other guys are talking and I avoid looking at them in any way or I just pretend I didn't notice them.After workout I just go & left that's it. I mean it would be like this for 5 times a week for 7-8 months dont you think its kinda really awkward going there for that long like that?.

I just wonder if how you guys with SA think-deal about this?Is it cool?. I notice there are some who go to the gym alone too, but they're new and Im thinking they will soon hang out with the old timer regular guys there.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I go alone. I prefer it this way. There are some guys that try to talk to you so for a number of years, I've been going earlyat 5AM. There are less people there, plenty of the equipment free to use and gets the workout out of the way.


----------



## ADELIA (Nov 8, 2012)

I Yes i agree..i will also prefer to do work in gym in the morning..


----------



## armyoflight (Jan 9, 2013)

I've been training seriously for almost 20 years, and I always go alone. Because I'm trying to get the maximum results from my lifting, I try to be really focused and talk as little as possible. There are a few individuals that I recognize, I say "hi" and that's pretty much it. Where I go, a lot of them (especially the older men) seem more interested in socializing than working out. But I'm trying to get big, and talking won't help that.


----------



## AlphaHydrae (Jun 15, 2011)

Yeah I go alone. But it's pretty scary being alone lol


----------



## JCamy (Dec 19, 2012)

When I'm on my own with my music, I'm in the zone and smash my session. I'm almost always better off alone


----------



## M90 (Jan 10, 2013)

I go alone in the weekdays, but a friend joins on saturdays, and I allways work out at 10 AM. (Less people to worry about.)

And no, I don't talk to people unless they talk to me first.


----------



## Ilinx (Jan 8, 2013)

Normally I went to gym with my younger brother, but we are both very busy so it is very common we can't go together. I try to take the training serious so i just go alone to achieve my goals. And like you I feel a bit awkward esp. between the sets, staring through windows and at walls. But I just try to focus on the training and I think other people do the same.


----------



## SevenDays (Jan 13, 2013)

I've never been to the gym in my life.


----------



## Amorphousanomaly (Jun 20, 2012)

It seems like the people who go in pairs or groups aren't doing as much actual working out as the people who go alone. If someone were to speak to me at the gym I'd be disturbed, with my hair up and looking all sweaty, yuck. Just listen to some music and take some drinks of water between your sets. You don't have to feel awkward, that's what everyone else is doing too. :]


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

armyoflight said:


> I've been training seriously for almost 20 years, and I always go alone. Because I'm trying to get the maximum results from my lifting, I try to be really focused and talk as little as possible. There are a few individuals that I recognize, I say "hi" and that's pretty much it. Where I go, a lot of them (especially the older men) seem more interested in socializing than working out. But I'm trying to get big, and talking won't help that.


In my experience, the older men seem more interested in parading around the locker room butt-naked than actually working out. Thankfully, they never try to start a conversation with me.


----------



## Azaria (Jan 13, 2013)

After a recent health set back, I gained weight. (about 20 pounds). The gym was the first thing I thought of. Going to the gym alone, gave me extreme anxiety. What helped a bit was when I blasted music on my ipod and tried focusing on the music and working out.


----------



## Lily of the Valley (Dec 30, 2012)

I go alone. I don't do a lot of talking while I'm there. Most of the people I see at the gym also come alone and workout by themselves. I go at 5 am though. It might be different depending on the time of day.


----------



## heysam (Jan 14, 2013)

I hate talking to people I don't know when I'm at the gym. Because it makes me feel so uncomfortable and couldn't focus on my goals. but I I'm too nice to ignore people. There was this guy who kept talking to me at them gym, asking me about myself and other stuffs. He was looking in my eyes/face while talking, ugh. I didn't want to be rude so I did the same and acted like a normal person. Another one is this guy who talked to me while I was running on a treadmill, like fckng seriously? I looked calm but deep inside me I was screaming "leave me alonee!!!" Haha.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

I still dont talk to the gym, good to know that there's lot of you who I can relate to. There are just these group of guys who talk a lot and loud, they're long time friends I think, some of the gym rats dont talk either and just stay quiet after every set lol nice.



wtfsam said:


> I hate talking to people I don't know when I'm at the gym. Because it makes me feel so uncomfortable and couldn't focus on my goals. but I I'm too nice to ignore people. There was this guy who kept talking to me at them gym, asking me about myself and other stuffs. He was looking in my eyes/face while talking, ugh. I didn't want to be rude so I did the same and acted like a normal person. Another one is this guy who talked to me while I was running on a treadmill, like fckng seriously? I looked calm but deep inside me I was screaming "leave me alonee!!!" Haha.


I know why lotsa guys talk to you in the gym:boogie:b


----------



## Anxietyriddled (Jan 5, 2013)

I been going for about a year now and I still havent made one friend or got a date. But I guess I haven't really tried much. I worked up the nerve to ask a guy to spot me and he looked at his friend with a sour expression and kinda chuckled as if he looked down at me. then the dick head wouldn't even help me lift the weight up. I also get distracted by all the attractive women in those skin tight pants  but I hope I didn't look like a creeper. I don't even want to go back now.

Just put on some big head phones and blast some metal, get in and get out. Who gives a **** about any one else they may as well not even exist to you cause that's the same way they feel about you.

Guys flirted with you and you didn't even give them a chance?


----------



## mark555666 (May 1, 2008)

I can do that alone.


----------



## matte (Sep 10, 2011)

I go to the gym alone sometimes. I would talk to them if they strike up a conversation with me first. If not, I would just smile at the people I know.


----------



## dal user (Dec 25, 2012)

I want to start going to the gym but people in there will probably just laugh at me.


----------



## BlackWinterBeauty (Dec 21, 2012)

I go alone and I've never talked to anyone. The people there don't seem interested in talking anyway, which is good, because I feel really intimidated by them.


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

****! Ive been going to the gym for 4 weeks now, and just today one of the guys whose an regular,old timer in the gym spoke to me for the first time and also to my older bro. He even gave me one packet of Creatine fruit punch for free. Ugghh. Sis should have bring that damn mp3 player that way I cound have wear it and people would avoid talking to me. Soon that guy would find out Im an awkward sh*t in conversation. Strike one and counting.

I seriously dont want to know any of them, yes they look nice & friendly but I can't sustain, keep friendships and conversations. They look filthy rich with their fancy bmw cars & SUVs.

**** Im gettin all nervous & panicky with this sh*t.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Wrong Galaxy said:


> ****! Ive been going to the gym for 4 weeks now, and just today one of the guys whose an regular,old timer in the gym spoke to me for the first time and also to my older bro. He even gave me one packet of Creatine fruit punch for free. Ugghh. Sis should have bring that damn mp3 player that way I cound have wear it and people would avoid talking to me. Soon that guy would find out Im an awkward sh*t in conversation. Strike one and counting.
> 
> I seriously dont want to know any of them, yes they look nice & friendly but I can't sustain, keep friendships and conversations. They look filthy rich with their fancy bmw cars & SUVs.
> 
> **** Im gettin all nervous & panicky with this sh*t.


Actually, that conversation was pretty safe. It would have been limited enough that you would not need to worry about getting too personal at the moment.

He would likely talk to you about exercise. He was actually trying to be nice if he gave you that Creatine. Don't let your thinking block a good chance.


----------



## Stoney Nights (Sep 15, 2012)

Rich91 said:


> I want to start going to the gym but people in there will probably just laugh at me.


lmao


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

millenniumman75 said:


> Actually, that conversation was pretty safe. It would have been limited enough that you would not need to worry about getting too personal at the moment.
> 
> He would likely talk to you about exercise. He was actually trying to be nice if he gave you that Creatine. Don't let your thinking block a good chance.


You were right man. He actually did talk about correct form while I was doing military press, and he also talked about diet, whey protein & stuff. Just today he asked me if I drank the Creatine Fruit punch and I said I did, that was it he went off talking to his friends. Whew.:um


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't go to the gym anymore but when I did I went alone. It never bothered me.


----------



## Richieboy (Feb 19, 2006)

i almost always go to the gym alone and rarely talk to anyone. A LOT of people do this and you'll see them around and get to know them by sight if you more or less follow the same schedule. 

i think it's totally fine that you go to the gym by yourself and just concentrate on doing your routine. 

gyms are always full of talkative weirdos who just seem to enjoy being there for hours socializing between sets. it will be the same characters everywhere you go.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yeah I go alone. Some people talk to me, but I don't have full conversations. I just try to keep moving from one exercise to the next.


----------



## jgymcar (Feb 3, 2013)

i workout at home but sometimes when i not at home i workout alone in the gym i try not to worry what others be thinking as they going to the gym as the same reason as me to work out


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I go everyday to the gym alone hoping im not bothered..:duck


----------



## Wrong Galaxy (Aug 13, 2010)

An update. Though I renew for 1 month since Feb. 1 , Im not going to the gym anymore. I can't stand it, cant take it anymore the awkward atmosphere everytime I go there is building up after more than a month of working out in the gym. people would look, glance at me with that huge question mark in their face. Like "what the **** is wrong with this guy why doesnt he talk?!". That awkward silence. Some guys makes the move of talking to me, they friendly putting effort in convo even some woman who are in her 30s she's pretty starts a conversation to me but Im so awkward I reply 1-2 words only (she did also talk to my sis). One guy formally introduce his name and he's so normal, like he's loud or something he talks a lot.

When I go to the gym I would pretend that I didnt notice them or I dont acknowledge that they're present I just put my head down and stare at blank spaces instead. Im back to working out in the home, I have a pair of adjustable dumbbells and I would also focus on bodyweight exercise. Specially pullups which I love.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I go to the gym alone 3 times a week. Sometimes a dude will say hi or try to make small talk. I might on rare occasions take the initiative to say hi to someone, but I try to keep it short, pop in my ear buds and get back to working out. I'm more focuses on working out than talking. At my gym, people seem to come and go anyways with the exception of a few so I don't care what people may think of me.


----------



## rain2000 (Aug 23, 2013)

I think it's best to work out alone. When I work out it's my alone time. I cherish it. I put on my music and/or read a magazine and go into the zone and get a good workout. When people talk it distracts you and you can't focus. I prefer working out alone and without interruptions. 

Do you go to the gym to socialize or work out?


----------



## Abedsgirl01 (Jan 20, 2013)

I go alone, usually five days a week around lunchtime. It's just easier going alone if you are serious about training. I'm always wearing my earbuds. No one usually talks to me, besides gym staff, unless someone wants to work in on a machine or something. There are a couple of cute guy regulars who have smiled at me, but no one has approached or anything. I guess it would be kind of awkward?


----------

